# Cheapest Reloading Supplies in Detroit Area?



## mcfarlandbrian (Jun 23, 2004)

Hey guys, I am looking for the cheapest place to find reloading supplies in the Detroit metro area. I reload 12 ga. shells for trap. 

I assume that online is not the best place to find primers, powder and shot because of hazardous material shipping cost and the weight of lead shot. 

I usually don't reload enough to buy a truckload of powder at a time either.

Thanks!


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Cabelas is reasonable, but I order powder and primers with only one hazmat fee and still beat anyones prices by buying at www.powdervalleyinc.com

Cameron


----------



## TomW (Nov 19, 2003)

Probably your best bet on 12Ga reloading supplies is to go to one of the big state trap shoots held at Mason Mi just south of Lansing. I think the dates are listed on their web site. Check out:

http://www.fieldandclays.com/michigan.htm

Their next big shoot will be September 10-12th. You just cant beat the prices on lead, wads and powder from the vendors that come to these events. Even if you are not into TRAP get some friends together that reload and make it worth you while to stock up on supplies.

Tom W


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2004)

Guns Galore in Fenton, or make a day out of it and take a trip down 23 to Jaquay's in Findlay, OH...not too far to drive, and you can hit Cabela's on the way.


----------



## mcfarlandbrian (Jun 23, 2004)

Thanks guys!

Good info.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Cabelas and Gander Mountain. 
Don't forget about Ebay also..you can get some great buys. I won an auction a few years ago for some RCBS FL reloading dies in .375 H&H for under $30.


----------



## mortonspoint (Aug 19, 2003)

Brown Bear just north of Mt. Clemens is very reasonable, if you buy in quantity. Guns Galore in Fenton is also very cheap. I buy in quantity (5000 primer, case of wads, 8lbs powder and 1000 lbs of shot. I can reload a box of shells for just under $1.25. Also, stop by Detroit Gun Club in Commerce Twp. in the club house there are order forms for supplies from a supplier named Kens. He is also very good.


----------

